# Exxon/mobil



## Scooter

So yesterday I'm watching the news and what do I hear. Exxon/Mobil awards their CEO 400 million dollar golden parachute retirement package. 
At a time when we are being gouged to the point of almost right out theft, At a time when they are racking in record Profits off the backs of the working class, At a time when they still will not pay total bill for Valdez spill (still appealing verdict). They have the blatent audacity to thumb their nose at americans by awarding *one of* if not *the *largest retirement packages in history CEO Lee Raymond. My Vehicles will now Boycott Exxon/mobile. I might even have a bumper sticker made that says so. 
*"This Vehicle Boycotts Exxon/Mobile"*

Heck I might even make a few hundred, sell em for donations locally and donate all proceeds to a local charity that helps single moms make ends meet. Should help them offset the price of gas they are having to pay to get back and forth to work to help feed their Kids. I'm absolutely disgusted with the company.
Article here


----------



## bill_pfaff

Boycott sounds good but they got us by the sneakers.

They don't just sell to their own stations they also sell to independents and places like Wawa etc

Can't wait for my tip to Maine (from Delaware) this summer. I guess by then they'll have it up to 3 or more $$.

What you gonna do? I guess I could camp in the driveway but life is too short and anyway Bush & Chaney are almost out of office and someone needs to help build their retirement funds!

Don't get me started. This is a camping site and so it should stay. I'm a firm believer in separation of Camping and State!

Where's my beer?

Bill


----------



## campmg

How many gallons of gas do you get from a barrel? If a barrel goes up $2.00 and there's lets say 50 gallons, each gallon we buy should only increase 4 cents.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

campmg said:


> How many gallons of gas do you get from a barrel?Â If a barrel goes up $2.00 and there's lets say 50 gallons, each gallon we buy should only increase 4 cents.
> [snapback]103636[/snapback]​


Wish it were that simple. It's not just the supply cost that affects the final price. As fuel prices rise, drilling costs rise (need energy to drill), transportation costs rise (need energy to transport), refinery costs rise (need energy to refine). As prices rise, everyone's cost to drill, refine, transport, and deliver also rise, and all those costs are passed on to the consumer.

Randy


----------



## Y-Guy

They won't even notice a boycott. Been talked about for a few years, won't help.

Instead of that, buy the stock and enjoy the profits too.


----------



## Ghosty

Exxon paid $26,899,465,777 in taxes last year.

Thats 27 BILLION in TAXES in 2005.....

Exxon is a private company.

What they do with their profits is their business. This is a democracy and not a socialist society.

If you want to be effective -- then BOYCOTT everybody!!! Hell half the world blames you and i for towing these trailers and getting 8 mpg in the process for making gas prices high.

So instead of boycotting EXXON why not simply stay at home and not use gas. Then with the gas you didn't use and they could't sell then they would have more supply then demand and prices go down.

So you boycott EXXON and go to Diamond Shamrock or Texaco instead -- what did that do??? -- did you giving your money to them put anything back in YOUR pockets???

If you Boycott EXXON do you think that they will LOWER their gas prices???

Are the gas companies gouging us?? - hell yes.

But guess what - we put so many restrictions on them that causes them to make allot less then they could and us to pay allot more then we should. Open up drilling in Alaska. Make these tree hugger groups that won't allow gas to be imported into a state unless it is specially formulated go away.

Right now there are over 200 separate unleaded, mid grade, Premium and diesel blends... each time a refinery has to do another blend they have to shut down, reset, and move on -- thats wasted time and profits that get passed onto us.

But like I said -- is their an oil companies conspiracy -- probably -- does our govt look the other way -- yes -- because taking in 27,000,000,000 is better then saving you a few cents (or dollars) at the pump.

of course the real reason i am miffed is that CEO guy makes $6,000 an hour and he's not even an attorney...









Should we Boycott anyone -- no -- should Exxon be giving this guy 400,000,000 in severence -- NO... is there anything at all we can do about it -- No...


----------



## CamperAndy

campmg said:


> How many gallons of gas do you get from a barrel? If a barrel goes up $2.00 and there's lets say 50 gallons, each gallon we buy should only increase 4 cents.
> [snapback]103636[/snapback]​


----------



## campmg

At $6,000 per hour he can almost afford to retain two attorneys. The guy sure reaped the benefits but what risks did he take to deserve such a reward? He didn't leverage his house nor guarantee their loans.

So if all those costs surrounding gas increases the price, then we all still wonder why the price doesn't come down nearly as fast as it goes up. If a farmer has a bad crop he doesn't make record profits. Yes, I understand supply and demand but gas went up 50% in the past month and everyone I know is still driving the same amount. I don't like government regulation either but I look at gas as a utility and aren't all of them regulated? My electric company has to get state approval before raising my rates. Gas is a commodity that big companies monopolize. I suppose I'll have to reopen my Etrade account to buy some oil stocks. I closed it when they started charging $25 / quarter for an inactive account.









Thanks for the visual CamperAndy.


----------



## cookie9933

400 million in retirement compensation is outrageous. This is on top of being way overpaid during the years of "working". Yessir, let's applaud that example of pure greed.

Bill


----------



## Scooter

Exxon/Mobil is one of the largest oil companies in the world. 
If everone stopped buying their gas, they would be forced to reduce their price at the pump. subsequantly other companies would be forced to follow suit to remain competative.

As far as buying their stocks.. what about those less fortunate then us who can't afford to buy stocks? let along have to work 3 out of their 8 hours a day job just to pay for the cost of the gas it took them to commute to work.

*side note:* The day after Katrina hit - THE DAY AFTER - our prices soared 25 cents. 
Our local stations had already paid a pre- Katrina price for the present gas in their tanks, yet saw the opportunity to raise prices on the pretence of potential gas shortage. Don't think I didn't let my local station know what I thought about that as well. For me to do nothing is to be complacent , to be complacent is just quiet acceptance of their abusive tactics.

So whether it makes an overall difference or not , it will make me feel better to express my rights to protest by making my bumper sticker, then spend my dollar where I choose and not buy petro from Exxon/Mobile.


----------



## Sluggo54

campmg said:


> How many gallons of gas do you get from a barrel? If a barrel goes up $2.00 and there's lets say 50 gallons, each gallon we buy should only increase 4 cents.
> [snapback]103636[/snapback]​


A petroleum barrel is 42 gallons. On average, it will yield about 19 - 20 gallons of gasoline, and maybe 9 gallons of diesel and other distillates. It varies due to differences in the feedstock (the characteristics of the crude), the product mix being cracked at the time, and the number of boutique blends being generated at that facility. 
At 42 gallons/barrel, just the feedstock is approaching two bucks a gallon. It still has to be transported from the pumping site to refinery, refined, transported to point of sale, dropped into the tanks and sold. That all costs money, plus the company will of course take it's profit, too.

Just a note on crude pricing - that $70-some buck a barrel crude is the spot price (what you will pay if you just have to have a barrel right NOW), and is for a grade that is the finest, not the average. Most oil is not sold at that price, due to most of it being lower grade stuff and subject to previous contracts.

It's that ol' global economy - If someone in China offers $74/bbl, are you going to sell it in Texas for less?









Slug


----------



## CJ999

Seems like the best "boycott" too me is aggressively pursuing alternative fuel sources, and/or hybrid vehicles.

I wonder, when I see the prices as they are now, if the oil industry has done long term forecasting that caused them to realize their "monopoly" on fuel sources is nearing an end. And as a result, the present fuel prices reflect their last big hurah. It's hard to explain a 400M severance package any other way, because when I read about that, I become even more committed to reducing my reliance on gasoline as a sole source.

Meanwhile, in preparation for the now horrifying cost of our summer trip, my wife is buying the little advance payment credit cards they sell at the grocery store checkstand for the gas companies...

We gotta get the needle out of our arm.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Don't forget, the oil companies don't set the price per barrel either, the NYME (the New York Merchantile Exchange), and other commodities markets. Everytime there is a hickup in Middle Eastern politics, the investors get hinky, and the price per barrel goes up. The trickle down effect that occurs, we have to deal with.

Tim


----------



## stapless

Ghosty said:


> Exxon paid $26,899,465,777 in taxes last year.
> 
> Thats 27 BILLION in TAXES in 2005.....
> 
> Exxon is a private company.
> 
> What they do with their profits is their business. This is a democracy and not a socialist society.
> 
> If you want to be effective -- then BOYCOTT everybody!!! Hell half the world blames you and i for towing these trailers and getting 8 mpg in the process for making gas prices high.
> 
> So instead of boycotting EXXON why not simply stay at home and not use gas. Then with the gas you didn't use and they could't sell then they would have more supply then demand and prices go down.
> 
> So you boycott EXXON and go to Diamond Shamrock or Texaco instead -- what did that do??? -- did you giving your money to them put anything back in YOUR pockets???
> 
> If you Boycott EXXON do you think that they will LOWER their gas prices???
> 
> Are the gas companies gouging us?? - hell yes.
> 
> But guess what - we put so many restrictions on them that causes them to make allot less then they could and us to pay allot more then we should. Open up drilling in Alaska. Make these tree hugger groups that won't allow gas to be imported into a state unless it is specially formulated go away.
> 
> Right now there are over 200 separate unleaded, mid grade, Premium and diesel blends... each time a refinery has to do another blend they have to shut down, reset, and move on -- thats wasted time and profits that get passed onto us.
> 
> But like I said -- is their an oil companies conspiracy -- probably -- does our govt look the other way -- yes -- because taking in 27,000,000,000 is better then saving you a few cents (or dollars) at the pump.
> 
> of course the real reason i am miffed is that CEO guy makes $6,000 an hour and he's not even an attorney...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should we Boycott anyone -- no -- should Exxon be giving this guy 400,000,000 in severence -- NO... is there anything at all we can do about it -- No...
> [snapback]103661[/snapback]​


Right on!! i agree completely. most of the problem with fuel prices is not tied to crude price. it's refining capacity. no new refineries have been built in 30 or so years due to environmental regulations, etc. we've blown past refining capacity, and any disruption, like katrina knocking out a couple refinieries is certainly going to be felt. or get rid of the cleaner fuels - that will increase supply, but i for one don't want more pollution. that comes with a price. it's supply and demand. At what price are we all going to actually change our behavior? that's the real question. we all complain about high gas prices, yet love our big trucks and SUV's. I'm as guilty as anyone else. i agree that $400 million is excessive, but $3/gallon isn't going to stop me from camping this summer. I would be interested to know what price per gallon will change our behavior, and I mean seriously change it, like move closer to work to decrease communte, or sell our guzzler's in favor of a hybrid, etc. i think it would have to be over $5-6/gallon for me, though my wife and i each fill our vehicles once every 1-2 months, and drive less than 12,000 miles per year combined, so my tolerance is likely higher than others (I live 6 blocks from my office, and DW stays home with the kids). have the oil companies gouged us recently, yes. is it fair, no. are we going to change our behavior in a significant way with $3 gas, i doubt it.

scott


----------



## CJ999

stapless said:


> most of the problem with fuel prices is not tied to crude price. it's refining capacity. no new refineries have been built in 30 or so years due to environmental regulations, etc. we've blown past refining capacity, and any disruption, like katrina knocking out a couple refinieries is certainly going to be felt. [snapback]103770[/snapback]​


I agree with alot of what you said, however, I also remember just a couple years ago Enron used this same argument for why they couldn't supply enough power to California...


----------



## biga

Something else everyone seems to forget in these disscussions. There are between 45 and 70 cents per gallon in taxes in the price you pay for fuel.


----------



## GoVols

I'll chime in with my 2 cents worth.

I don't like the high prices either. But you need to be careful who you are mad at. Whether the price for a barrel of oil is $10 or $75, the oil refiners make about 10% profit. The opportunistic profiteering, if any, is at the wholesale/retail level.

But what should really make you mad is the fact that a refinery has not been built in this country since 1976! And that refinery -- in Arizona I think -- took five years to get all the state and federal environmental permits before it could be built. Demand continues to increase, but supply does not. The refineries have been at full capacity for years. Every time the government creates new additive regulations or boutique blends, that pinches throughput and can create supply problems.

Every attempt to tap domestic resources of oil gets blocked, further increasing our reliance on foreign oil. There is more oil shale and oil sand deposits in this country that could yield more oil than Saudia Arabia has left, but the environmentalists block access. There are years of supply up in ANWAR, but that's off-limits too.


----------



## biga

GoVols said:


> There are years of supply up in ANWAR, but that's off-limits too.
> [snapback]103784[/snapback]​


And don't forget there is no new drilling in the gulf of mexico, which I have heard theories that it may have the largest oil field in the world.

There is no problem with having the "cleaner" fuels, but there is no need for each state to have different requirements. There should be 1 standard for the US.

Also, I believe it is only a matter of time before they start building refineries in Mexico so they can have the cheaper labor and more efficient plants and ship it to the US and charge the same prices for it. Eventually the old technology in the existing refineries will be too costly to continue operating. If they can't build a new plant here, they will build it somewhere else. NAFTA made it easier for the corporations to move plants to mexico and canada. The US auto industry is already doing it. The oil industry could be next.


----------



## camptails

I'll add my two cents worth...I think we might as well get used to it. It is very simple economics. Supply and demand. The third world is finally making it into the 20th...not the 21st century. China and India especially. They were not players before. Now they use more gas than we do. There is more demand than supply so the price goes up. Not to mention some of our refineries are not back on line yet from Katrina. This is not the same world economy that it was even 5 years ago. I think we will be paying $100+ per tank for the average tow vehicle before the summer is over. It shure would be nice if we would drill for some more of our own.


----------



## sleecjr

ok lets look at the numbers. At 20 gallons a week, a .10 per gallon raise in price is 2.00 a week. This is a disaster.







At .50 a gallon raise in price this is only 10.00 a week. If you own a camper and this puts you over the edge. I think there are priority issues.

I agree that companys price gouge, but this happens everywhere. Have you ever bought popcorn at the movies or anything at disney world.

If gas prices are to high and you cant stand it get a horse, or a bike.


----------



## shake1969

I'm just glad my truck doesn't run on Pepsi or Coke.

Now, that stuff is HIGH.


----------



## RVCarolina

What makes me sick is that Lee Raymond seems to firmly believe that he deserves the 400 million dollars. Gee, its like he thinks he did something no one else could do, like a vaccine for cancer or some such. What a turd. Some people think WAY too highly of themselves, and WAY too little of others.
MY .02 worth. Fred


----------



## Txcamper

It makes me sick to think about how the public is being taken advantage of, by both big oil and the govt (high gas taxes).

We also need to drill for oil in the entire Gulf of Mexico, and not just in the area south of Texas and Louisiana. There is plenty of oil near Florida and we need to drill on the east and west coasts. We are not drilling because they don't want to look out and see oil rigs.


----------



## tdvffjohn

I am not to happy about fuel prices either, but, how many will think nothing of paying 2.00 for a pint bottle of water. The cost difference between putting a gallon of gasoline or water to market is







. Lets Boycott bottled water

























John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

tdvffjohn said:


> I am not to happy about fuel prices either, but, how many will think nothing of paying 2.00 for a pint bottle of water. The cost difference between putting a gallon of gasoline or water to market is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Lets Boycott bottled water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> [snapback]103908[/snapback]​


Works for me.....









Tim


----------



## HootBob

hatcityhosehauler said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not to happy about fuel prices either, but, how many will think nothing of paying 2.00 for a pint bottle of water. The cost difference between putting a gallon of gasoline or water to market isÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Lets Boycott bottled water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> [snapback]103908[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Works for me.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]103994[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I agree even the bottles of soda are almost as expensive

Don


----------



## Ahumadas

I work for "Big Oil" here in Alaska. I work in Prudhoe Bay for a company who's initials are "BP". Anyway, lots going on here recently. Alaskan crude has set daily records and I think it topped at almost $72 per barrel on Friday. I think I heard that our companies "lifting" costs were somewhere around $35 per barrel. This would be much cheaper if we weren't lifting in such a harsh environment. The big topics for us right now....Opening ANWR, Natural Gas Pipeline to Chicago (thru Canada) Who's paying for it? The State of AK or "Big Oil" and of course the new oil revenue tax that the Alaskan Legislation is trying to push through. This legislation would impose higher taxes on companies such as BP, Conoco Phillips and Exxon Mobil who are making a killing in Alaska with oil prices the way they are. The State wants some of those profits and basically Big Oil is saying....."fine, tax us more and we'll leave Alaska! And by the way, who's paying for the proposed gas line thru Canada if we leave?" I'm torn, do I support my State who wants a chunk of that change or do I support my industry to ensure many years of exploration, profits and good paying employment opprotunities?


----------



## wolfwood

Great perspective, Ahumadas.

NOTHING stands in isolatation....


----------



## huntr70

I wasn't too upset until the price of fuel per gallon exceeded the price of a gallon of milk...

Now that's just not right.....









Steve


----------



## campmg

Soda may be expensive but I don't need 25 gallons of it each week.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

huntr70 said:


> I wasn't too upset until the price of fuel per gallon exceeded the price of a gallon of milk...
> 
> Now that's just not right.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]104044[/snapback]​


I don't know, I just payed $4.59 for a gallon of skim milk in the grocery today. Diesel is still $3.09 or less, so there is still a bit of time to go yet.

Tim


----------



## firemedicinstr

I remember reading a survey in one of the News mags while on a flight around Christmas 2004. The survey said that the average American had said in a poll that they would not change their gasoline consumption behavior until gas reached $3.00/gal (back then I think people went nuts wen it hit $1.75.
Soooooooooo,
IF you were selling a product and all your customers said they would pay almost 100% more for the same product would'nt you up the price at some point.

In an economic sense the price of gas will collapse (drop by 30%=almost $1.00) IF the driving public just dropped consumption by 3%.
IF you want to do your part look at your entire weeks consumption and find ways to shave off 3%. My wife and I go through about 25-30 gallons a week. That means 3%=1 gallon per week. That means I rode my bike over to my mom's to help her with yard work and not drive. Hey I might even skip mowing the lawn a time or two =0.5gal per mow.
That means at work we will offer the admin staff the option of going on a 4 day/week 10hour a day schedule and cut out one day of commuting.
The problem seems huge until you break it down. 3% is a tiny number per family per week, but 3% multiplied by the over 10,000 barrel's of motor fuel used per day in this country changes ALOT.

A small change in everyone's behavior can have a global impact on what everyone pays at the pump.

think about it..................

take care,


----------



## stapless

i liked the comparisons between milk and gas, here's another. (sorry if too far off topic).

did you know that a pound of lipitor (cholesterol lowering medication) is more valuable than a pound of gold







?

now talk about price gouging!!

scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper

stapless said:


> i liked the comparisons between milk and gas, here's another. (sorry if too far off topic).
> 
> did you know that a pound of lipitor (cholesterol lowering medication) is more valuable than a pound of gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> now talk about price gouging!!
> 
> scott
> [snapback]104331[/snapback]​


Yea, but Rx supplies only cost me $5. Can't get far with $5 worth of gas in the Burb.


----------



## stapless

Oregon_Camper said:


> stapless said:
> 
> 
> 
> i liked the comparisons between milk and gas, here's another.Â (sorry if too far off topic).
> 
> did you know that a pound of lipitor (cholesterol lowering medication) is more valuable than a pound of gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> now talk about price gouging!!
> 
> scott
> [snapback]104331[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, but Rx supplies only cost me $5. Can't get far with $5 worth of gas in the Burb.
> [snapback]104351[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

so, do we need an HMO to manage our petroleum benefit plan - that way we can have copays for gasoline. probably would have to mail order to do that.

scott


----------



## wolfwood

stapless said:


> so, do we need an HMO to manage our petroleum benefit plan - that way we can have copays for gasoline. probably would have to mail order to do that.
> scott
> [snapback]104360[/snapback]​


...and someone else deciding if you _really _need the gas your gauge is saying you need? Don't forget to get your pre-approval for each 2nd or 3rd tank required within a given time period.









Besides, the gov't hands are already deep into the petroleum issue.


----------



## huntr70

hatcityhosehauler said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't too upset until the price of fuel per gallon exceeded the price of a gallon of milk...
> 
> Now that's just not right.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]104044[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, I just payed $4.59 for a gallon of skim milk in the grocery today. Diesel is still $3.09 or less, so there is still a bit of time to go yet.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]104151[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Woah...you guys must not have many cows in Conn.

Our price for a gallon of 2% was $2.93 last week.....

Steve


----------



## Burger

Well, if I was the CEO and they offered me 400 million to walk away I think I would. I can't fault the guy for getting all he could. Aren't you going to take all your company will give when you retire? Jealousy will get you nowhere. I'm just proud to live in a country where somebody can make that kind of money if they so desire... Just think of the mods you could do to your OB with that kind of dough!

The only way prices are going to come down is if our boneheaded politicians open our own oil fields and ease the ridiculous environmental regulations/prohibitions. Till then, we all are just gonna have to suck it up.


----------



## Scooter

Heres the latest in up to date data for those interested.

gallon breakdown in percentages 
 tax vs oil

2000 - current 
Percentage breakdown

Learn about your state whats taxed whats not (for gas dont forget to add the 18.4 per gallon taxed by the federal Govt.

About my state


----------



## RVCarolina

Burger said:


> Well, if I was the CEO and they offered me 400 million to walk away I think I would. I can't fault the guy for getting all he could. Aren't you going to take all your company will give when you retire? Jealousy will get you nowhere. I'm just proud to live in a country where somebody can make that kind of money if they so desire... Just think of the mods you could do to your OB with that kind of dough!
> 
> The only way prices are going to come down is if our boneheaded politicians open our own oil fields and ease the ridiculous environmental regulations/prohibitions. Till then, we all are just gonna have to suck it up.
> [snapback]104448[/snapback]​


Gee, think about it, "the company" gave him a 400 million retirement package....Hmmmm, now just WHO would have set that up? Bet it was'nt the secretarial pool. I'd be curious to know who on the board of trustees got unusual bonuses or "perks" when that retirement package was being defined. maybe I'm just suspicious.
I'm really glad to see anyone have good things happen to them, but come on, this was just obscene. Especially when you know there are so many people in the same company working their butts off for not even a fraction of that. Seems to me there is a difference between getting a great deal and raping the company.
Sorry, I'll get off my soap box now.








Fred


----------



## Txcamper

Ahumadas said:


> I work for "Big Oil" here in Alaska. I work in Prudhoe Bay for a company who's initials are "BP". Anyway, lots going on here recently. Alaskan crude has set daily records and I think it topped at almost $72 per barrel on Friday. I think I heard that our companies "lifting" costs were somewhere around $35 per barrel. This would be much cheaper if we weren't lifting in such a harsh environment. The big topics for us right now....Opening ANWR, Natural Gas Pipeline to Chicago (thru Canada) Who's paying for it? The State of AK or "Big Oil" and of course the new oil revenue tax that the Alaskan Legislation is trying to push through. This legislation would impose higher taxes on companies such as BP, Conoco Phillips and Exxon Mobil who are making a killing in Alaska with oil prices the way they are. The State wants some of those profits and basically Big Oil is saying....."fine, tax us more and we'll leave Alaska! And by the way, who's paying for the proposed gas line thru Canada if we leave?" I'm torn, do I support my State who wants a chunk of that change or do I support my industry to ensure many years of exploration, profits and good paying employment opprotunities?
> [snapback]104014[/snapback]​


Just remember who pays any tax increase that is imposed upon big oil in the end, the consumer. And, we still pay high prices.


----------



## Grunt0311

sleecjr said:


> ok lets look at the numbers. At 20 gallons a week, a .10 per gallon raise in price is 2.00 a week. This is a disaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At .50 a gallon raise in price this is only 10.00 a week. If you own a camper and this puts you over the edge. I think there are priority issues.
> 
> I agree that companys price gouge, but this happens everywhere. Have you ever bought popcorn at the movies or anything at disney world.
> 
> If gas prices are to high and you cant stand it get a horse, or a bike.
> [snapback]103829[/snapback]​


I'll buy a horse, and would luv riding in to work. That is the type of guy I am. However, since I plow snow, everyone that drives their little rice burners will be screwed when they cant get out of their driveways, or into the daycare or nursing home parking lots









Another point, this fat executive sitting in his office gets this $400 million package, while the PFC in the Marine Corps is overseas in some craphole country, fighting for his life and he makes about $18,000/yr if he is lucky









And last but not least, why is it that oil companies dont reinvest their profits into their business like any other normal company would do







? What I mean is, why are they not reinvesting and building more refineries?? It seems like this is always their excuse as to why prices go up, so why not build more?? Any other company would go under if they didnt constantly upgrade their systems and change with the times!! But oil companys seem to know they got you by the short and curlys, and dont feel the need to build more refineries!!

Just my 2 cents guys, not meant to offend anyone! action


----------



## ee4308

Ghosty said:


> Are the gas companies gouging us?? - hell yes.
> 
> But guess what - we put so many restrictions on them that causes them to make allot less then they could and us to pay allot more then we should. Open up drilling in Alaska. Make these tree hugger groups that won't allow gas to be imported into a state unless it is specially formulated go away.
> 
> [snapback]103661[/snapback]​


Well put. Nuff said.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> Seems to me there is a difference between getting a great deal and raping the company.


Not defending this man, or ExxonMobil, but my stepmother works in the corporate world, and these retirement packages are directly related to how the company performed under his leadership. That $400 Million, is a small percentage of what ExxonMobil's Gross Revenue was under his leadership.

This is a country built on capitalist ideals, and free enterprise. We have the right to complain about it, but don't take it away. He made his career and education choices, just like everybody else here.



> And last but not least, why is it that oil companies dont reinvest their profits into their business like any other normal company would do dunno.gif ? What I mean is, why are they not reinvesting and building more refineries?? It seems like this is always their excuse as to why prices go up, so why not build more?? Any other company would go under if they didnt constantly upgrade their systems and change with the times!! But oil companys seem to know they got you by the short and curlys, and dont feel the need to build more refineries!!


While I agree with this in principal, it is not as simple as it looks. Where are they going to build them? You want one in your town? Look at what happens everytime a corporation trys to improve it's infrastructure in this country, or build a new facility somewhere. The NIMBY's (*N*ot *I*n *M*y *B*ack *Y*ard) come out of the wood work. We just had this happen here in CT. The state, and Northeast Utilities came up with a plan to link Long Island, NY an CT into the national electric grid without going thru NYC. Electrically, it would benefit both customers on LI, and in CT. But the NIMBY's came out on both sides of the sound. It's getting built, finally, but at a cost that is about 150% more then as originally planned, and has been delayed for over 6 years.

All because of the NIMBY's. You know the types, they are the people that buy a house next to an airport, and then complain about the noise, like they didn't know it was there.

Just my two cents.

Tim


----------



## Burger

No offense taken. I agree that our military folks deserve a HUGE amount of compensation. Having served myself, I know the money would be much appreciated. I also know that most serve because they believe it's what a good citizen does for his/her country, and no amount of money can buy that kind of patriotism. With that said I say they get a raise to beat what congress gives themselves every couple of years.









I also don't have a problem with the guy getting $400 million. The other people working at that company knew what the wages were when they hired on. The bible says it's not our place to question why some people are rewarded with more for doing the same or even less work. That's God's to deal with and I leave it to him. Sure, I'd love to have 400 Million dollars for my retirement after pushing papers around on a desk, but the reason I won't is because the job I took will never offer that kind of dough and I knew that going in. Supply and demand specualtion is running this fuel price thing. Relax the environmental restrictions to a reasonable level and allow the capitalist system to make a profit. You'll see refineries built, jobs created, supply increase, more tax revenue generated, and prices will come down. One guy taking a golden parachute ride is not to blame for this. Does anybody know if he served in the military? Was his service to our country worth that 400 Million? What is his percentage of charitable giving?

All I'm saying is, yes, that's a lot of money. I hope he's happy with it and realizes the blessings he has. I hope he gave/gives according to what he has received. I hope we give the troops according to what we have received as well. Enjoy what you have today as it may be gone tomorrow. Don't waste your time worrying about what the other guy has.







Afterall, I bet he doesn't have an Outback and we all know you can't do better than that


----------



## campmg

Just because he gets it doesn't mean it's right. Like I said, what risks did he take? Exxon wasn't a start up and he probably didn't guarantee their debt. Look at a CNN article regarding the package the former NYSE CEO, Dick Grasso received upon his departure. The NY Attorney General is trying to get some back. Way to go Elliott.


----------



## California Jim

All of our respective states/federal government make more money on gasoline sales via taxes, than the oil companies themselves.

I for one am more concerned about the amount of taxes I am paying on everything in my life than wether gas is up $1 per gallon or not.


----------



## matty1

How's this...since gas is so high, more people have been riding the buses here, so many that they are overcrowded and people are being turned back..BUT they just took a percentage of the buses off the road because the cost of fuel was so high..

I am tired of hearing about the "supply and demand" with fuel...i have no choice to get to work. I could buy a smaller, more fuel efficient car..but then no camping.. The bus does not go to my kids daycare center, nor does it have a schedule that coincides with my work requirements. It is 20 miles to work, everyday. I can not change that. More like "hostage to supply and demand." And I think i will loose it if another person says to me, "but they are paying $5 in europe"...yeah, they have mass transit EVERYWHERE... towns are closer, everything is in walking distance.

Sorry, just had to fill up.


----------



## Burger

campmg said:


> Just because he gets it doesn't mean it's right.


If the company decided to give it to him, why is that wrong? Who decides what is a "proper" amount and how do they decide the amount? This is a free enterprise society and unless people want a communistic "share the wealth equally" philosophy to become the national standard we would do well to celebrate such individual achievements and encourage our children to aspire to the same heights through hard work and diligence.







Getting away from petty jealousy wouldn't hurt either, IMO. I think there's a commandment about that somewhere too.


----------



## Bull Elk

SOMETHING TO THINK ABOUT! I am a big sports fan and enjoy all the different sports, as well as different levels of sports. However, here are a couple questions: What percentage of the New York Yankees gross revenue does A. Rod take home with his several hundred million dollar contract? (I enjoy baseball, but baseball does not allow me to have the ability to pull my Outback down the road.) Now what percent of Exxon's gross revenue is the CEO's 400 million dollar package? We need to take things in context of where they happen, not where each one of us is right now. The high gas prices are not fun, but Outbacking sure is. The best thing about high gas prices is that it will spur the great American system to find alternatives in the long run. I love the fact that we have the freedom to post on a site like this, but I really love the fact that I am able to go OUTBACKING. Thanks in great part to the men and women that have fought for this country and these rights. Thanks to all of them!!!!!!

Rich


----------



## kjp1969

In all fairness to the poor schlub, $400 million doesn't buy what it used to.









Kevin P.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

kjp1969 said:


> In all fairness to the poor schlub, $400 million doesn't buy what it used to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin P.
> [snapback]105170[/snapback]​












Thanks Kevin, for returning a bit of levity to this depressing thread.

Tim


----------



## RVCarolina

Burger said:


> campmg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because he gets it doesn't mean it's right.Â
> 
> 
> 
> If the company decided to give it to him, why is that wrong? Who decides what is a "proper" amount and how do they decide the amount? This is a free enterprise society and unless people want a communistic "share the wealth equally" philosophy to become the national standard we would do well to celebrate such individual achievements and encourage our children to aspire to the same heights through hard work and diligence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting away from petty jealousy wouldn't hurt either, IMO. I think there's a commandment about that somewhere too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]105152[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Yo! Burger! You sure your real name isn't Lee Raymond?














Just kidding! But the great thing about this country and this forum is that we are all free to have our own opinions.
Like when one person thinks "petty jealousy" another might think "embarrassed that man is a fellow American". But I wholeheartedly agree with your excellent view on free enterprise. Of course I still think of Raymond as a greedy glutton, but thats just me. And that veiw may have been flavored by 20 years at a large International corporation. Thats enough to make anyone dislike a CEO who appears greedy.














And keep up the good work at trying to put a positive and cheerful spin on touchy subjects.
Fred


----------



## stapless

Burger said:


> campmg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because he gets it doesn't mean it's right.Â
> 
> 
> 
> If the company decided to give it to him, why is that wrong? Who decides what is a "proper" amount and how do they decide the amount? This is a free enterprise society and unless people want a communistic "share the wealth equally" philosophy to become the national standard we would do well to celebrate such individual achievements and encourage our children to aspire to the same heights through hard work and diligence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting away from petty jealousy wouldn't hurt either, IMO. I think there's a commandment about that somewhere too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]105152[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Burger,

IMHO, you are EXACTLY right on this one!!

scott


----------



## matty1

stapless said:


> Burger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> campmg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because he gets it doesn't mean it's right.Â
> 
> 
> 
> If the company decided to give it to him, why is that wrong? Who decides what is a "proper" amount and how do they decide the amount? This is a free enterprise society and unless people want a communistic "share the wealth equally" philosophy to become the national standard we would do well to celebrate such individual achievements and encourage our children to aspire to the same heights through hard work and diligence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting away from petty jealousy wouldn't hurt either, IMO. I think there's a commandment about that somewhere too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]105152[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> scott
> [snapback]105428[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I guess I have no problem in people getting everything they deserve, just not when it seems to come off the backs of everyone else. Bill Gates, no problem..I can choose to not by Windows, Derek Jeter, no problem, I can choose not to go to the ballgame... but gas, pretty much no matter how high they push it, I have to get to work and buy their product. Soon as summer hits, I will definitely be driving the wifes fuel sipper. Just MHO


----------



## biga

Food for thought...

According to the Energy Information Administration, the US uses 382.4 million gallons of gasoline per day.

http://www.eia.doe.gov/neic/quickfacts/quickoil.html

So if you took his entire $400 million package (which will only be about $200 million after taxes) and applied it directly to the cost of gasoline at the pump, it would reduce the price of gas $1.04 for all of *one day*. It is drops in a bucket in the grand scheme of things.

And just think, Anna Nicole Smith got $415 million for what she did with an 89 year old Billionaire. People say she was entitled to it because she was his wife.


----------

